# Red Orchestra 2: Free Weekend auf Steam



## pcfr3ak (23. Mai 2012)

Von *Donnerstag* (24.05.2012) bis *Sonntag* (27.05.2012) wird *Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad* vom amerikanischen Studio *Tripwire Interactive* kostenlos auf Steam spielbar sein.

Das Spiel fokussiert sich auf detailgetreue und realistische Infanterie- sowie Panzergefechte rund um die Schlacht von Stalingrad 1942.
Die Macher von Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45, Killing Floor und Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad bringen zum Free Weekend zusätzlich ein großes Update mit zusätzlichem Content heraus, das zuvor ausführlich in der Community-Beta getestet wurde. Das Update enthält zwei neue Spielmodi, eine neue map sowie viele Performanceverbesserungen und Bugfixes. TWI hat für die "Game of the Year Edition" ein eigenes kleines Video herausgebracht, welches einen Überblick über die Neuerungen & Änderungen gibt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FiqNFuE5HFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Anlass dazu ist der Award "*First-Person Shooter of the Year (Multiplayer)*" von PC Gamer (2011).

​

Der Inhalt des Updates enthält unter anderem:
_• "Action" mode - Featuring a crosshair, easier aiming and toned down recoil,
reduced  damage and open access to a wide range of weaponry Action mode is the  perfect first step for players into the world of Red Orchestra.
• "Classic" mode blends the gameplay innovations of the new game with the
tactical and edgy gameplay of the original giving the fans of the first game exactly what they want.
•  Mamayev Kurgan - complete new map, featuring both close-quarters  battles in trenches and bunkers, as well as longer ranged combat across  the famous hill in Stalingrad
• Refined and improved gameplay across  the board, vehicle improvements, and way better performance and polish.  We listened to the community and based on their feedback refined and  tweaked almost every major feature in the game!_



Der Changelog kann hier gefunden werden:
May 23rd 2012 Changelog - Tripwire Interactive Forums

*Hinweis:* Die deutsche Version des Spiels ist von der USK geschnitten. (Wer Interesse an der uncut Version hat, kann sich diese via Amazon UK-Import bestellen)

Quelle: Red Orchestra 2 Game of the Year Edition Announced - Dev Diary Video! - Tripwire Interactive Forums

______________________________

Ich hoffe, meine erste Leser-News hat euch gefallen, also bitte nicht zu streng mit Fehlern sein 

Viel Spaß beim spielen! Man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld! ​


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. Mai 2012)

Da steht nirgendwo etwas von Free2Play^^


----------



## pcfr3ak (23. Mai 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Da steht nirgendwo etwas von Free2Play^^


 
Erst lesen, dann posten bitte 



pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Von *Donnerstag* (24.05.2012) bis  *Sonntag* (27.05.2012) wird  *Red Orchestra 2:  Heroes of Stalingrad* vom amerikanischen Studio  *Tripwire  Interactive* kostenlos auf Steam spielbar sein.


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. Mai 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Erst lesen, dann posten bitte


 
Dein Link führt zur Steam-Seite von Red Orchestra 2, wo an keiner Stelle erwähnt wird, dass das Spiel von Donnerstag bis Sonntag kostenlos spielbar sein wird.

Also entweder fehlt da noch das Update auf der Steam-Seite oder du hast den falschen Link gepostet^^ Ich seh da jeden Falls nix von Free 2 Play. 

Wie hast du überhaupt davon erfahren? Lade doch bitte mal einen Link zu der Seite hoch, von der du erfahren hast, dass Red Orchestra 2 am Wochenende kostenlos spielbar ist.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (23. Mai 2012)

Über das kostenlose Wochenende kann man auch http://www.heroesofstalingrad.com/auf der Homepage zum Spiel lesen:


> Red Orchestra 2 will be available completely free to play for everyone  on Steam this weekend, starting Thursday 24 May 2012 at 10AM Pacific  Time.



Ich hoffe, dass dich, Oberst Klink, das vom Free Weekend überzeugt


----------



## pcfr3ak (23. Mai 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Über das kostenlose Wochenende kann man auch auf der Homepage zum Spiel lesen:
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass dich, Oberst Klink, das vom Free Weekend überzeugt


 
Exakt! 

Ich wusste schon länger davon, das eins geplant ist, da ich öfter mal im offiziellen HOS Forum vorbeischaue... siehe link von SAINT-MAURICE!


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (23. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht sollte man hierbei noch erwähnen, dass es gerade ein großes Update gab.
Ein Video und einen kurzen Überblick findet man bei PCGamer.com 

Edit: Wie konnte ich die Video-Verlinkung und den Changelog im ersten Post nur übersehen? Damit ist mein Post hinfällig, sry dafür


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. Mai 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Über das kostenlose Wochenende kann man auch http://www.heroesofstalingrad.com/auf der Homepage zum Spiel lesen:
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass dich, Oberst Klink, das vom Free Weekend überzeugt


 
Wenigstens bist du dazu in der Lage, den richtigen Link zu posten, wenn das der Themenstarter schon nicht auf die Reihe kriegt^^


----------



## pcfr3ak (23. Mai 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wenigstens bist du dazu in der Lage, den richtigen Link zu posten, wenn das der Themenstarter schon nicht auf die Reihe kriegt^^


 
hättest du mal die Quelle angeklickt...


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2012)

Sauber. Wer zockt mit mir?


----------



## Bierseppi (24. Mai 2012)

ist das spiel gut ??


----------



## Bene11660 (24. Mai 2012)

Bierseppi schrieb:


> ist das spiel gut ??



Es ist Genial  Ich habe es schon seit dem Release und zocke es immer wieder gerne! 
Sind diese Neuerungen durch das Update eigentlich nur auf die Beta oder auch auf das normale Spiel bezogen,
und wie kriege ich diese GOTY Map?


----------



## RaZZ (24. Mai 2012)

Ich zocks sicher. Ich gebe ihnen noch eine Chance.  Mal sehen. Ich fand das ganze Drumherum beeindruckend . Und wenn ich nur die Feuereffekte bedenke die sind wirklich fein. 

Action Mode ist zwar schön und gut Classic interessiert mich aber eher mehr . Es gibt nix schöneres als nen 398m Headshot zu machen, den hier  kann man sich dann wirklich freuen.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197979084827/home  falls wer mit mir zoggen will

Ab wann ist das Update verfügbar ?

mfg

Crone aka ScreamingRaven


----------



## Seabound (24. Mai 2012)

Wie groß isn der DL? Jemand nen Plan? Runterladen kann ich ja jetzt schon? Spielen dann erst am free WE.


----------



## Elberfelder (24. Mai 2012)

Von *Donnerstag* (24.05.2012) bis *Sonntag* (27.05.2012) wird *Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad* vom amerikanischen Studio *Tripwire Interactive* kostenlos auf Steam spielbar sein --- soweit sogut bin ich zu dumm  wo oder wie kann ich denn nun for free zocken , oben im link steht doch ab heute 24.05.12!!! ist das uhrzeit abhängig ? sowie die spiele releases? bitte um hilfe


----------



## Elberfelder (24. Mai 2012)

Elberfelder schrieb:


> Von *Donnerstag* (24.05.2012) bis *Sonntag* (27.05.2012) wird *Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad* vom amerikanischen Studio *Tripwire Interactive* kostenlos auf Steam spielbar sein --- soweit sogut bin ich zu dumm  wo oder wie kann ich denn nun for free zocken , oben im link steht doch ab heute 24.05.12!!! ist das uhrzeit abhängig ? sowie die spiele releases? bitte um hilfe


 

EDIT - GOOGLE IST DEIN FREUND --- 
Wer das Spiel noch nicht gekauft hat, darf an  diesem Wochenende in Red Orchestra 2 kostenlos hineinschnuppern. Die  Aktion startet am Donnerstag um 19:00 Uhr unserer Zeit und läuft  voraussichtlich bis Sonntag um 15:00 Uhr. Beschränkungen gibt es  innerhalb dieses Zeitraums wohl keine.
                       Quelle(n):       News auf VG247.com
Red Orchestra 2 bei Steam

 TROTZDEM DANKE FÜR DIE NEWS HABE STEAM NÄMLICH NICHT IMMER AUTOMATISCH AN


----------



## Amigo (24. Mai 2012)

Sehr cool, wird reingeschnuppert...


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (24. Mai 2012)

Ehm, habe mal im Store und in der Library geguckt, sollte i.d.r nicht ein Preload möglich sein noch vor 19:00?


----------



## Elberfelder (24. Mai 2012)

also statt red orchestra gibts nun bei mir civ 5 . kann schon jemand red orchestra spielen ( free to play ) ?


----------



## Andrej (24. Mai 2012)

Nein,aber die Verkaufen das Ding für 8,74€ und das Angebot geht bis zum 28.05.


----------



## Elberfelder (24. Mai 2012)

Andrej schrieb:


> Nein,aber die Verkaufen das Ding für 8,74€ und das Angebot geht bis zum 28.05.


  ja glückwunsch ! wie doof ist denn sowas ? hm oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? naja kaufen wollte ichs nicht so unbedingt lieber erstmal testen . mir stellt sich dennoch die frage ob denn 8,74 € zu teuer sind .oder günstig oder oder oder , shit ich wollts doch mal antesten.


----------



## pcfr3ak (24. Mai 2012)

Das kostenlose Wochenende wird mit dem patch freigeschaltet, der kurz vor der Tür steht. Wegen ein paar problemen wird das Update um ein paar Stunden verschoben. 
Wer sich up 2 date halten will, kann diesen Thread im TWI Forum verfolgen: Patch Release Currently Scheduled For Tomorrow - Tripwire Interactive Forums

"_Status Update: We were very pleased with the  state of the game last night, but several items came up that we are  going push out a fix for. This will delay the release by a few hours, as  well as delay the start of the free weekend by a similar amount of  time._"

@all

Pre-load bietet Valve leider nicht an. Allerdings gibt es bei Steam bis zum 28.05. 75% Rabatt auf RO2!  Ist allerdings die cut version - wer die uncut will, kann sich die bei amazon via UK-Import bestellen.


----------



## (@ze) (24. Mai 2012)

Elberfelder schrieb:


> ja glückwunsch ! wie doof ist denn sowas ? hm oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? naja kaufen wollte ichs nicht so unbedingt lieber erstmal testen . mir stellt sich dennoch die frage ob denn 8,74 € zu teuer sind .oder günstig oder oder oder , shit ich wollts doch mal antesten.



Ich wollte durch diese News (an der es nix zu meckern gibt!!!) eben dieses Spiel testen, aber wenn es dann Punkt 19 Uhr für "nicht-zu-teuer 8,74€" gibt, dann probier ich halt die Vollversion aus.
Bin außerdem überrascht, dass Steams´s Server jetzt noch nicht überlastet sind.


Danke pcfr3ak für deine News!

mfg


----------



## pcfr3ak (24. Mai 2012)

Freut mich, wenn es dir gefällt. 

Es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten:

"_Patch is not live yet.  Best case scenario if we don't hit any snags  with upload and deployment is 1 and 1/2 hours from this point right now.
_ _
From that point I would build in some leg room into your personal estimates._" - vor 5 Minuten, Patch Release Currently Scheduled For Tomorrow - Page 4 - Tripwire Interactive Forums

Sieht also so aus, als ob der Patch und damit das kostenlose Wochenende in anderthalb Stunden rauskommt - wenn alles glatt läuft. (Für mich heißt das dann wohl wieder über Nacht downloaden )


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (24. Mai 2012)

Blöderweise schlage ich mich gerade mit diversen technischen Problemen mit der Vollversion herum und komme deshalb nicht zum Spielen .
Zum Glück, antwortet der Support schnell.
Mal schauen, ob sich eine Lösung findet.

Aber 8,74€ sind ein guter Preis!


----------



## Andrej (24. Mai 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Pre-load bietet Valve leider nicht an. Allerdings gibt es bei Steam bis zum 28.05. 75% Rabatt auf RO2!  Ist allerdings die cut version - wer die uncut will, kann sich die bei amazon via UK-Import bestellen.



Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen geschnittener und nichtgeschnittener Version des Spiels?


----------



## pcfr3ak (24. Mai 2012)

@Saint

ich würde mit dem istallieren noch warten bis das update rauskommt, sonst darfst du jetzt 6 Gigs downloaden und danach nochmal ein paar. lieber warten bis das update raus ist und dann instaliieren 

@Andrej

http://www.schnittberichte.com/schnittbericht.php?ID=298629


----------



## RapToX (24. Mai 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> @Andrej
> 
> Red Orchestra: Heroes of Stalingrad - Schnittberichte.com (Detaillierte Fassungs- und Zensurinformationen zu DVD, Blu-ray, Games ...)


 schade 
dann doch lieber irgendwann mal im ausland bestellen.


----------



## Andrej (24. Mai 2012)

Wenn was werde ich mir die aus England besorgen.Aber zuerst am Wochenende zocken.Und Morgen kommt auc noch iron front heraus.


----------



## pcfr3ak (25. Mai 2012)

Der Patch ist seit heute Nacht um 2:10 verfügbar und das Spiel ist dami jetzt auch im Free Weekend angekommen.


----------



## Elberfelder (25. Mai 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Der Patch ist seit heute Nacht um 2:10 verfügbar und das Spiel ist dami jetzt auch im Free Weekend angekommen.


 ja cool danke , übrigends hatte ich nicht über die news an sich gemeckert ich hatte ja schon erwähnt das ich dir dankbar bin denn ich habe steam nicht immer an. so ich habe es nun geladen und werde es später ausführlich testen und wenn es mir gefällt kaufe ich es . auch für den ürsprünglichen preis, denn ich wollte damit ja nur sagen das ich nicht mehr die katze im sack kaufen will. davon habe ich nämlich schon genug in der cloud .
greetz aus wuppertal und schönes we .


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. Mai 2012)

Kannst auch gleich dazu schreiben dass es das im Deal für ~ 8€ gibt


----------



## Elberfelder (25. Mai 2012)

also ich habe immer den red orchestra package soundclasses and mods error . weiss jemand wie ich das beheben kann . google hat mir nichts darüber ausgespuckt .


----------



## Elberfelder (25. Mai 2012)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Kannst auch gleich dazu schreiben dass es das im Deal für ~ 8€ gibt


 erstens sind 8,74 € und zweitens solltest du dir die mühe machen die vorherigen posts hier zu lesen denn da wirds schon einige male erwähnt


----------



## Elberfelder (25. Mai 2012)

20120525_00001.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen das sieht dann so aus mit der fehler meldung und ich bin nicht der einzige mit diesem problem , im tripwire forum scheinen sehr viele davon betroffen zu sein . kann hier vielleicht jemand was dazu sagen bitte?


----------



## Elberfelder (25. Mai 2012)

Elberfelder schrieb:


> 20120525_00001.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen das sieht dann so aus mit der fehler meldung und ich bin nicht der einzige mit diesem problem , im tripwire forum scheinen sehr viele davon betroffen zu sein . kann hier vielleicht jemand was dazu sagen bitte?



also nachdem ich in steam das game auf englisch umgestellt habe funktioniert es nun . allerdings lädt steam dann auch mal eben knapp 2,4 gig nach. naja hauptsache ich kanns nun ausgiebig anzocken .


----------



## Andrej (25. Mai 2012)

Bei mir geht das Spiel nicht.Bei mir werden keine Server angezeigt.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (25. Mai 2012)

Andrej schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir geht das Spiel nicht.Bei mir werden keine Server angezeigt.



Edit: Habe mich bei der PCGH App verdrückt...


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (25. Mai 2012)

Andrej schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir geht das Spiel nicht.Bei mir werden keine Server angezeigt.



Manchmal muss man kurz warten und nichts drücken, dann werden die Server nach und nach erscheinen


----------



## 10203040 (25. Mai 2012)

Elberfelder schrieb:


> also ich habe immer den red orchestra package soundclasses and mods error . weiss jemand wie ich das beheben kann . google hat mir nichts darüber ausgespuckt .


 
selbiges problem....


----------



## pcfr3ak (25. Mai 2012)

10203040 schrieb:


> selbiges problem....


 
Ein hotfix ist raus: [Error] Package: "SoundclassesandModes" Version Mismatch - Page 2 - Tripwire Interactive Forums

Probiert mal rechtsklick auf RO2 bei steam, eigenschaften, lokale dateien und dann "Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüfen".


----------



## 10203040 (25. Mai 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Ein hotfix ist raus: [Error] Package: "SoundclassesandModes" Version Mismatch - Page 2 - Tripwire Interactive Forums
> 
> Probiert mal rechtsklick auf RO2 bei steam, eigenschaften, lokale dateien und dann "Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüfen".


 


> Jetzt haben allerdings einige Leute das Problem, dass das Spiel beim öffnen des Serverbrowsers einfach abstürzt.



Genau das Problem hab ich nun :s


----------



## Elberfelder (25. Mai 2012)

10203040 schrieb:


> selbiges problem....


 
stells auf englisch um und alles wird gut, allerdings werden dann nochmal 2,4 gig installiert zocken geht dann aber problemlos


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. Mai 2012)

Ach jetzt wird es auch bei Steam angezeigt^^ Hat ja wenig Sinn gemacht, den Steam-Link zum Spiel zu veröffentlichen, solange dort noch nichts von dieser Aktion zu sehen war^^


----------



## pcfr3ak (25. Mai 2012)

Bis der hotfix für den server-browser crash draußen ist: In die console (´) eingeben "suppress steaminfo". Das sollte das problem (vorübergehend) lösen.

EDIT: Ein 6 Megabyte patch kam gerade raus, der das problem behebt.


----------



## RRCRoady (25. Mai 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man kurz warten und nichts drücken, dann werden die Server nach und nach erscheinen


Also ich kann warten solange ich will... er findet keine Server  Hat noch jemand das Problem... oder am besten eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (26. Mai 2012)

RRCRoady schrieb:
			
		

> oder am besten eine Lösung dafür?



Kann dir momentan leider nichts von meiner Seite aus sagen, da das Update noch heruntergeladen wird. 
Verdammte 4000er Leitung


----------



## RRCRoady (26. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich über den Server-Browser in Steam suche funktionerts einwandfrei  Im Spiel bekomm ich nicht einen einzigen aufgelistet. Was solls... klappt ja so auch.


----------



## pcfr3ak (26. Mai 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Verdammte 4000er Leitung


 
Mecker mal nicht, ich hab ne 800er Leitung!


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (26. Mai 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:
			
		

> Mecker mal nicht, ich hab ne 800er Leitung!



Wie um alles in der Welt kann man das heutzutage aushalten :O 
Ich hoffe, dass ich demnächst einen Upgrade auf eine 16000 Leitung bekomme. Updates ziehen und Videos schauen wird teilweise zur Qual...


----------



## Elberfelder (26. Mai 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Wie um alles in der Welt kann man das heutzutage aushalten :O
> Ich hoffe, dass ich demnächst einen Upgrade auf eine 16000 Leitung bekomme. Updates ziehen und Videos schauen wird teilweise zur Qual...




 ich habe 2 jahre in meck pomm dsl 2000 gehabt ich kenne die probleme. nun in meiner geburtsstadt wuppertal vdsl 50 und alles ist supi


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (26. Mai 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Wie um alles in der Welt kann man das heutzutage aushalten :O
> Ich hoffe, dass ich demnächst einen Upgrade auf eine 16000 Leitung bekomme. Updates ziehen und Videos schauen wird teilweise zur Qual...


 Bin auch vor 3 tagen von DSL 3000 auf 32000 umgestiegen (4 mb Down, 2 UP)


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (26. Mai 2012)

@DR0PB0SS:
Gute Entscheidung 
Auf 32.000 würde ich auch gerne umsteigen, jedoch machen die Provider da nicht mit...

@Topic:
Die Lösung für meine Verbindungs-Probleme war, Steam im Admin-Modus auszuführen.
Seitdem funktioniert es wieder, und konnte ein intensives Match auf der neuen Map (keine Ahnung, wie die heißt ) erleben.
Selbstverständlich im Classic-Modus, da ist man dann voll Adrenalin, weil man beim kleinsten Fehler oft bestraft wird 
Daher kann ich nur jedem ans Herz legen, dass Spiel zu testen und bei Gefallen zu kaufen!

Zum Schluss noch ein kleiner Hinweis an die Anfänger:
Grau/grün sind die deutschen, Braun die russischen Soldaten.
Deshalb nicht einfach drauf losballern, sondern zuerst schauen, ob es sich um einen Gegner handelt !


----------



## Robonator (26. Mai 2012)

Ich komm mit dem Game nimmer klar  Ich werd immer übern haufen geschossen aber nie sehe ich den Feind. Und wenn ich ihn seh dann treff ich ihn nie


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (26. Mai 2012)

Lade gleich ein Commentary von mir hoch


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (26. Mai 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich werd immer übern haufen geschossen aber nie sehe ich den Feind. Und wenn ich ihn seh dann treff ich ihn nie


 
Das ist eben das Besondere an Red Orchestra 2:
Es ist nicht einfach ein 0815-Shooter bei dem man kreuz und quer über die Map läuft und dabei Headshots verteilt.
Man muss stattdessen vorsichtig voranschreiten, immer zuerst die Umgebung nach Feinden absuchen und erst danach vorrücken. Ansonsten sieht man den virtuellen Tod öfter, als einem lieb ist 

Ich finde, dass es die perfekte Abwechslung zu Battlefield 3 ist


----------



## Robonator (26. Mai 2012)

> Es ist nicht einfach ein 0815-Shooter bei dem man kreuz und quer über die Map läuft und dabei Headshots verteilt.


Is ja schon klar, ich war im Bunker und hab das Gebiet vor mir angeschaut, rum geguckt und nix gefunden, und plötzlich bäm tot.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (26. Mai 2012)

So, hier wie versprochen mein Commentary!

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch genug Einblicke in das Spiel zeigen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e3kq5xDgKiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wäre toll wenn der TE  mein Video in die start-News eintragen könnte


----------



## eVoX (27. Mai 2012)

Wollte mal den SP zocken, schade das nur der MP geht.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (27. Mai 2012)

eVoX schrieb:


> Wollte mal den SP zocken, schade das nur der MP geht.


 
Der Singleplayer taugt eh nicht viel (vor allem wegen der KI).
Der Multiplayer ist um ein vielfaches besser


----------



## pcfr3ak (27. Mai 2012)

Obwohl die Tutorials für die newbies wohl ganz hilfreich wären


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (27. Mai 2012)

Ja, ich wurde des Öfteren team-gekillt -.-
Aber nach einer Zeit sollte man das Spiel im Multiplayer auch ohne Tutorial verstanden haben


----------



## Seeefe (27. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann dem Spiel nicht viel abgewinnen. War zwar nett mal wieder mit ner Mosin-Nagat zu schießen  aber mehr auch nicht.
Klasse find ich aber diese Free-Weekend Aktionen!


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Also ich kann dem Spiel nicht viel abgewinnen. War zwar nett mal wieder mit ner Mosin-Nagat zu schießen  aber mehr auch nicht.
> Klasse find ich aber diese Free-Weekend Aktionen!


 
Du weisst gar nicht wie krass viel Spaß die Panzerschlachten machen  Alleine deswegen würd ich es mir kaufen.  Leider gibt es nur PzIV vs T-34


----------



## Seeefe (27. Mai 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Du weisst gar nicht wie krass viel Spaß die Panzerschlachten machen  Alleine deswegen würd ich es mir kaufen.  Leider gibt es nur PzIV vs T-34


 
Davon hab ich leider nur eine spielen dürfen 
Aber stimmt, die waren extrem Geil, vorallem das Fahren usw.


----------



## black1711 (28. Mai 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> @Andrej
> 
> Red Orchestra: Heroes of Stalingrad - Schnittberichte.com (Detaillierte Fassungs- und Zensurinformationen zu DVD, Blu-ray, Games ...)




 Wenn man sich den Unterschied zwischen der deutschen und z.b. österreichischen Version anschaut
kommt es einem fasst so vor als ob das Theme der usk und/oder deutschland peinlich wäre und sie es verdrengen wollen..
Ich mein warum sollte man sonst ein Spiel ab 18 zensieren.?!


----------

